# What morf?



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone want to take a shot at what morph this fant. is.
They came from a US breeder. They shipped two groups of 3 instead of 6 of one kind. They were split up before I knew they were 2 different groups.Drat
This is what I ended up with.
I think lowland was one and nominant was the other. Feel free to educate me on what to look for.
Thanks for the help.
Colors are a little washed out. Her head is a little more orange and lower limbs are blue. Pretty proud I even got a pick these are fast frogs. LOL


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is nominate - and a very good looking one.

s


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Copper-head!

Such an under appreciated frog on this side of the pond with more going for the "flashier" Orange-Blue Fants that have recently taken off.

Not trying to undermine anyone, but to my knowledge the Orange-Blue Fant was identified as the Nominal morph?

Forgive me if I'm wrong.

Best Regards,
Richie


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. You both say there nominate (copperhead)?
Im going to enjoy working with them if I can trade one of these girls for a male.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello mate.

I say they are Copper-head yes, but if memory serves me correctly they are not classified as Nominal anymore.

I'm sure it was fairly recently, within the last few years that the Orange-Blue Fantastica was described as the Nominal form. Not Copper-heads.

Forgive the confusion...

EDIT: Found the info behind what I was jabbering on about.

Quote from Dendrobates.org - Home

Orange-blue morph 

"In June 2005 we stumbled across a brilliant red-orange fantastica while on an expedition to the lowlands near Yurimaguas. The third picture is a comparison between the nominal fantastica and the orange/blue fantastica. Note that the orange coloration extends well down the forearms in this morph. Brown et al. (2008) identify this morph as the nominal form of fantastica."

Regards,
Richie


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

So how does the Caynarachi morf fit ito all this mess?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I did produce some LL's with a full crown, it would be better if you pictured all 6, they may be easier to seperate into 3/3 that way. I believe from what I read on UE site the LL's are lower altitude frogs only slightly seperated from the CV copperheaded morph.
From what I understand there are 3 Fants that could be classified as Copperhead, the old line, never locale identified but likely one of the 2 newer ones. The Inibico ones and the Understory ones, different populations but similar. I know UE is CV, Inibico may be as well but they are seperated by many miles.
You should contact the breeder, they should be able to easily identify what they sent and verify if any LL's had a solid crown.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

beautiful frog, really like the distinctive lines on his back. My fant's have more of a lighting pattern thats very thin compaired to yours. 
Brian


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

The frogs were split up the day they came in I didn't even look at them as I thought they were all the same. Fants are so fast I didn't want to open any containers.
Hears the other morf. They were from herptologic.
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9954/femalelowland.jpg

It looks like this is the male that I neet to go with the first frog.
http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8979/caynarachi.jpg

Thanks for all the good words she is one good looking frog.

Stephen


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

First of all you should contact the breeder. If you cant 100% identify them then they are "unknown" fants and shouldnt be mixed with any others.

Second, Ive had lowlands morph out looking like that, so there is NO WAY you can say for sure thats a copper head just from a picture.

And third, the UE Caynarachi population is in between the Lowland and the Copper-head populations and are thought to be a natural integration, or were at one point.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Stephen: I agree with Adam in that you need to know the linage prior to breeding with other fant's. Mine were purchased from Todd Kelley and his original stock were a w.c. female crossed with a captive male that was imported from Germany (all of this happened ~15 years ago). They look just like the picture of the male in your last post. 
Brian


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

I will post picks after I get the male home. I will mail some picks to herp.to.
Stephen


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I am new at the hobby, but was looking in Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel & Schmidt's book "Poison Frogs". On pg 472, there are photos of a frog that looks a lot like yours, called _Ranitomeya fantastica_. This book says their distribution is "the Cordillera Oriental and Cordillera Azul to the north and south of the Huallaga passage in the east of the Departamento Loreto, Peru".


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

froggie too said:


> I am new at the hobby, but was looking in Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel & Schmidt's book "Poison Frogs". On pg 472, there are photos of a frog that looks a lot like yours, called _Ranitomeya fantastica_. This book says their distribution is "the Cordillera Oriental and Cordillera Azul to the north and south of the Huallaga passage in the east of the Departamento Loreto, Peru".


That's a great book! However, they are explaining the entire distribution of the species, and there are a number of different populations of fantastica there. Most of which can be extremely variable so a positive I.D. based on pictures is difficult.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

froggie too said:


> I am new at the hobby, but was looking in Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel & Schmidt's book "Poison Frogs". On pg 472, there are photos of a frog that looks a lot like yours, called _Ranitomeya fantastica_. This book says their distribution is "the Cordillera Oriental and Cordillera Azul to the north and south of the Huallaga passage in the east of the Departamento Loreto, Peru".


If you read the first post, he's asking what morph this "fant" (fantastica) is... he's asking which color morph of the species


----------

